# Size comparison - 12 week dwarf vs 10 day old standard



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG so cute!!!!

I wanted to show the size comparison because it is so crazy!

My dwarf Rey is just about to be 12 weeks old. The babies are all standard size 10 days old.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Crazy adorable!!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Btw is yuna still really small too? Or did she finally play catchup? I was just curious because I adopted two new babies sisters, one is the runt. She is under half the size of her sister but otherwise really healthy, cute as a bug.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

oops want to clarify that Rey is not their mom btw lol I wasnt very clear on that.

Yuna is still quite small. She is 4 months old now. Adults are usually full size at around 6 months or so. She is less then half the size of my girls. Ill have to get some recent pics of her with them.

Her with Rey. She is a bit bigger then Rey but still tiny compared to the other rats.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Awwww, so cute. Thank you for The pics and the update. They are both beautiful babies. Oh and the real wee ones are cute also. I just love babies, such a sap am I, lol.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It's hard to believe she's still so tiny! Your dwarf is amazing too; I wish there was a breeder near me with a dwarf line.....and I see I'm not the only one grabbing the awesomely cheap fleece blankets at walmart  I love those things!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

lol I love those fleece blankets, super cheap. I have tons of them. I use them in the cages and cut them into hammocks.

I think more breeders are beginning to work with dwarfs now but some of the links still have kinks to work out and they usually have very small litters like 3-4 and there are sometimes issues. So that makes it even more challenging to get your hands on one and one that is from a good line!

I am very lucky that my girl comes from amazing lines, for the price I paid she better have lmao


----------

